# DIY Chainwhip



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Finally got around to making a chain whip.

Cost = old chain + old cheapy wire stripper (aka free!)

Wrapped a bit of tape so it wasn't sharp anymore....not pretty but worked great! :thumbsup:


----------



## singletrack-sam (May 30, 2012)

What exactly is this? A weapon?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

singletrack-sam said:


> What exactly is this? A weapon?


Haha no!
Park Tool Co. » SR-1 : Sprocket Remover / Chain Whip : Freewheel & Cassette

Holds your cassette so you can remove the lockring.


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

singletrack-sam said:


> What exactly is this? A weapon?


you be naughty boy, i use [chain]whip.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

i just use chain with vicegrips. Not as easy as your tool for sure, but i only need occasionally.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

bob13bob said:


> i just use chain with vicegrips. Not as easy as your tool for sure, but i only need occasionally.


Yah, I tried that, didn't work very well & I was waiting for something to slip then scrape my knuckles ....so I made this


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Used an old bent chainsaw bar with chain linked to it for many years now. Works great.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

But wait...the yellow/orange one is right-handed. The blue one in the link is left-handed. Don't you need one of each???


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Shark said:


> Yah, I tried that, didn't work very well & I was waiting for something to slip then scrape my knuckles ....so I made this


I f'ing HATE this. I scrape my knuckles off every few months or so working on bikes. I've tried latex and nitrile gloves to no avail. I need to get some low-profile mechanic gloves....



Dad Man Walking said:


> But wait...the yellow/orange one is right-handed. The blue one in the link is left-handed. Don't you need one of each???


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey, I like it. Nice work.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

singletrack-sam said:


> What exactly is this? A weapon?


Poor Man's nunchaku. Great work! I like it.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

jtmartino said:


>


OK, so I was trying to make a joke about right and left handed chain whips. Sorry if that was misunderstood.

What I really need to know is which one is better for All-Mountain use. I don't want to ruin my bike by using an XC/Trail chain whip.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Dad Man Walking said:


> OK, so I was trying to make a joke about right and left handed chain whips. Sorry if that was misunderstood.
> 
> What I really need to know is which one is better for All-Mountain use. I don't want to ruin my bike by using an XC/Trail chain whip.


I lol'd, but didn't want to say it for fear of the insult.

Now I'm LOLing again. Thank you .


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Left handed is used down under.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

if anyone has an old erector set laying around, the long bars are pre-drilled and if you stack 3 of them side-by-side, a chain pin will slide right though there and hold like it was born to work that way. i did this in 1995 when i was in 5th grade, and it's still my current chain whip.


----------

